# Piedmont HP



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Heard from a pretty reliable source that they were cracking down on the 9.9 HP limit at piedmont (and I would assume other lakes as well). Supposedly a guy got caught with a 20 HP motor slapped with 9.9 stickers on it. He was fined $100 for every horsepower over 9.9, and also was hit with a couple other fines (defacing the motor and something else to do with the lake I believe). Like I said this is second hand info but considering the source I'm not to skeptical but was wondering if anyone else heard this.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I know the guy and yes he did get checked. However, he was not in the water yet and they can't fine him. He is black flaged with that motor. The state is going to be on a war path all over the state. It don't matter what lake that you are on. You had better not be over 9.9. if that is the limit. They told me that they have a couple of makers that they are really looking at. If you try to disquise the motor it is a bigger fine. I know that they are looking at Tohatso, Mercury, and I can't remember what the other one is. Don't take a chance, it can cost you court costs, $100.00 per hp over the limit and other charges if they apply. This could rack up to $1500.00 to $3000.00


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

The other maker may be Yamaha. I have a buddy who runs a Yamaha 18hp. The only difference between their 18 and 9.9 motors is the carb. His is a true 18 not a 9.9 with an 18 carb so the hp designation is probably in the serial number. Sounds like he's gonna have to go motor shopping. Hope they don't go checking the part numbers on Johnson/Evinrude carbs. I might possibly know someone who knows someone with an upgraded carb on his 9.9.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Fine em' all. Those big bass boats at Hoover are the worst. 
" Honest officer my trolling motor got me clear up here in Galena from the Red Bank ramp.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

If they would raise the HP to 25 they would not have to worry about any of this. They are spending a lot of money on bank erosion projects . If they could get everyone up on plane they would not have all of that wash on the banks. Most of the fishermen are running bigger and heavier boats now and 9.9 just does not get it done.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Carver said:


> If they would raise the HP to 25 they would not have to worry about any of this. They are spending a lot of money on bank erosion projects . If they could get everyone up on plane they would not have all of that wash on the banks. Most of the fishermen are running bigger and heavier boats now and 9.9 just does not get it done.


That comment right there shows why a speed limit instead of a HP limit would never work on the present hp limited lakes.You've just made the case for them.I am sure those against a hp change appreciates it.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

puterdude said:


> That comment right there shows why a speed limit instead of a HP limit would never work on the present hp limited lakes.You've just made the case for them.I am sure those against a hp change appreciates it.


I don't follow your reasoning at all. Breaking the law is breaking the law. It sounds to me like a lot of people are in violation with their motors having false stickers and/or parts. The argument against speed limits not being enforceable due to manpower is lame. They can't enforce any of the laws they have now. My 19' ski boat trolling for muskie at 4 to 5 mph is going to put out less wake than all these guys in under powered boats throw. And why did they settle on 10 mph? Make it 6 mph. I also think any lake with a hp limit should have a speed limit as well. Isn't the whole point to protect the shore from erosion?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

timcat69 said:


> The other maker may be Yamaha. I have a buddy who runs a Yamaha 18hp. The only difference between their 18 and 9.9 motors is the carb. His is a true 18 not a 9.9 with an 18 carb so the hp designation is probably in the serial number. Sounds like he's gonna have to go motor shopping. Hope they don't go checking the part numbers on Johnson/Evinrude carbs. I might possibly know someone who knows someone with an upgraded carb on his 9.9.


Wow! I can't imagine a carb being able to make a 10HP difference. Can you find some actual data on this?


----------



## Hig (Nov 15, 2011)

If they raised the hp to 25 then some would disguise a 40 or 50 too look like a 25. Probably should just leave it at 10


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Madmac how fast would your 19 ski boat have to be traveling to get it up on plane like suggested.I would think faster than 10 mph.Also in regards to the bank erosion, the marsh area at Buckeye is steadily getting smaller and smaller.We that have seen it on a regular basis know it's half the size it was 25 years ago.There is and always have been a NO WAKE zone around it.Do the boaters heed the zone,40% don't and fly through there to get to the next spot first.
I am 100% in agreement that a under powered 14 ft boat at full throttle puts out more wake than a bass boat going 4 or 5 mph but how many of those would follow the mph limit.It only takes a few to ruin for all of us.I have no dog in this hunt but I have seen first hand how our speed limits are working on the highways and it would most defiantely be the same on the water.Too bad more of the boaters don't pay attention to wake verses speed.Wish they are did and we would wouldn't have to worry about speed or hp limits period.
I guess I am just saying there is no easy fix to satisfy everyone,too bad we can't live in harmony without some ruining it all for most of us.


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hig said:


> If they raised the hp to 25 then some would disguise a 40 or 50 too look like a 25. Probably should just leave it at 10


Yep. Just like the Johnson 9.9 and 15 the only difference between the 25 and 35 is the carb. Put a 35 carb on a 25 and it's a 35. Where do you draw the line?I saw a guy running down the lake with a 70hp johnson on Clendening last spring. I say leave it at ten. These lakes are crowded enough as it is. Raising the limit will only make things worse.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I say make it all electric only then nobody can break any rules. Maybe paddles only would be a better option. Would cut back on bank erosion. If only we could stop the wind from blowing, im sure that erodes the bank too. Of course im just kidding. It cracks me up how defensive people get about their 10 hp lakes. Must really strike a nerve for some. This tread usually happens a little later in the winter.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Marshall is right, it amazes me how defensive the 9.9 crowd get with there lakes. LOL I have a 19 ft deep V I use at Acton all the time with the trolling motor and down wind I can get up to 3mph, my buddy has the same boat with a 9.9 and gets a whopping 6+ MPH on it at full speed. Not much difference there but the 12 ft v bottomed Jon boats can throw a HUGE wake when they cant trim them down. There as much the problem as any bigger boat. 

I understand that power loading is a big problem and why Ohio doesnt completely outlaw it like Minnesota and a few other states is beyond me. 

I know up at Clear Fork, they have a 8mph limit and when i asked the ranger up there how many speeding tix he had written, he told me not any in the last 3 years and that the true fishermen were never the problem. He didnt elaborate after that....

I dont have a prob with my electric on these lakes but it certainly makes loading a real bear on windy days, thats where I wish i had a 9.9 to steer the boat onto the trailer straight.

Us guys with bigger motors just feel like were being punished for the few bad apples and nobody like to be limited by the bad apples weather its at work, at home or on the lake. I suppose I kinda feel like im being discriminated against for having a bigger then 9.9 motor and worse yet when MY tax dollars pay for 2 of the closest lakes to me and I have to drive past them to use my boat. ( Cowan and Acton)

Trust me folks, I understand why you want the tranquility of the 9.9 lakes, no tournaments, no skiers, no wakeboarders, no lake lice, and not near as many fishermen to compete with. 

The state will never make any changes with the loud whining a lot of the 9.9 folks have done for so many years so there is no need to get anyone worked up about it, Ill keep using my TM and the folks will always give me dirty looks as they wake me to death in their 9.9 at full throttle. LOL

Salmonid


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

There is no way a different carb makes the 9.9 OMC a 15 HP. Or a 18HP out of a 9.9 Yamaha. anyone that contends this knows very little about outboards.

Look at the price differences . If I could get a 18 HP out of buying a 9.9 and adding a carb I would be a grand or so ahead of the game. The web site www.smalloutboards.com had debunked this a long time ago.

Trouble is they took it down off their often asked questions. There is no magical carb that will make an internal combustion engine run like its almst twice as big. This link used to explain this and these guys rebuild outboards every day. Do you think they would settle for a 9.9 price if they could easily make a 15 or 18 out of it ? C'mon guys keep it real.

Also agree speed limits do NOT work. No wake zones around bridges are ignored by ignorant boat operators. I know from bouncing around in my boat when its tethered to bridge fishing and this is at night.

At Lake Milton the entire area between Rt 76 and Rt 18 is no wake. About 50% of the boaters pay attention to that. The other 50% either are ignorant of the no wake or just do not care.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That's my point papa. Some people are going to break the rules regardless of what they are so why punish honest fishermen with bigger boats. 

Puterdude, I can get on plane at about 11 to 12 mph but I don't want to. I just want to be able to go 4 to 5 mph on Piedmont or Leesville.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't know about the whole carb change and horsepower gained from it. But i can tell you that different props will gain you a few mph and also the engine height at which the motor is mounted can make a big difference in performance. Add to that a small jackplate to set the motor back will help too. Add all this together and you have a faster better performing boat whether it is a small jon or a big bassboat. But in some eyes i would bet that they would have a problem with this and everone should have to have a stock prop, no jackplate and no trim on the motor. Im not at all saying i want to put my bassboat on a 10 hp lake, i did not buy it to fish these lakes. I bought it for the comfort of a large fishing platform and dry storage. I understand that the small boat guys don't want their lakes clogged up with bass tourneys every saturday but its gonna happen just in small 9.9 boats. Keep in mind its not the boat that is the problem its the individual in it. It happens in everyday life. Some people are just idiots and have no clue what they are doing. some people have no respect for others. It would not matter what boat these group of people are in they are gonna tick someone off. Maybe a little chlorine is needed in the gene pool!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Marshall said:


> Keep in mind its not the boat that is the problem its the individual in it.


You can't hit the head of the nail more squarely than that.


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

papaperch said:


> There is no way a different carb makes the 9.9 OMC a 15 HP. Or a 18HP out of a 9.9 Yamaha. anyone that contends this knows very little about outboards.
> 
> Look at the price differences . If I could get a 18 HP out of buying a 9.9 and adding a carb I would be a grand or so ahead of the game. The web site www.smalloutboards.com had debunked this a long time ago.
> 
> ...


Your dead wrong about the carb issue. The 9.9 is a 15 with a smaller carb. On all but a few years everything else is identicle. The throat on the 15 carb is bigger than the 9.9. Thats why you can't just put bigger jets in a 9.9 carb. Same deal with the 18 & 9.9 Yamaha. Belive it or not.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.smalloutboards.com/modifications.htm

They have it back up now. I may be dead but I am not wrong,
Believe it or not.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I think papaperch may be closer to the truth IMO.
Here's more on the specifics.Read it and you decide but it sounds like more is involved than just switching carbs.

http://www.smalloutboards.com/modifications.htm


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

You're fast papaperch


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Had this argument many times with a lot of different people. Trouble is everyone keeps repeating it and a lot of people waste money at best or at worst wreck a perfectly good outboard.

These guys at smalloutboards are really good and honest. Think of the money they could rake in by performing such " upgrades ".

Those that believe choose to ignore the fact that the manufacturers somehow have cheated physics. While the same frame and other similarities may lead many to draw the erroneous conclusion that they are identical. 

Like I have heard some reloaders say " if the load will fit in the case its safe ". Wonder how many fingers , chunks of skin , blown up guns and even lives lost. By those that believed that to be true.

Puterdude at my age I am just 1/2 fast


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Alot depends on the Make, Year, 2 cycle or 4 stroke...yrs ago (before the 4 strokes) many guys would change over to a 15hp carb on the OMCs (2 strokes) to get some more speed out of them....that is why there are so many used OMC 15 hp carbs out there at marine shops...whether it made much of a difference I could not say but I can't imagine that everyone that upgraded to the 15 hp carb noticed no dramatic increase and also increased the chance of damaging their motor. As for Yamaha...if you had an 80's to 90's 2 stroke 9.9 you could buy a 15 hp carb for about 450$ without changing anything else and get a dramatic increase in power and still have the motor running to this day. Nowadays the 4 strokes are harder to tweak but I do know when some of them came out (non-OMC) for about 6 yrs some of them could have a few parts changed and would run like an 18hp for about 500 dollars. If you are around alot of 9.9 boats and you factor in weight and speed of the boat it is very obvious sometimes that something is not right. I'm not saying that every motor can have a carb change and increase horsepower with the same reliabilty but I am saying some of the motors could be tweaked with just a carb change. Again, It all depends on the make/model/year of the motor...


----------



## barfli (May 17, 2011)

so if a guy has a 9.9 evinrude 2 stroke from the 90's what else needs to be done other than a carb change to keep from damaging it, or to make it the same as a 15hp?


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

barfli said:


> so if a guy has a 9.9 evinrude 2 stroke from the 90's what else needs to be done other than a carb change to keep from damaging it, or to make it the same as a 15hp?


Depends on the year. There are a few years "my 94 is one of them" that you need to replace the reeds in the head also to make it a 15. According to my mechanic.


----------



## barfli (May 17, 2011)

i got a 93 so i must have to do the same...i got a new set of boyce reeds i may have to try


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a 14 ft Monarch with a stock 2004 Nissan 9.8 hp 4-stroke (to be clear not the larger 9.9) and by myself I go between 18-20 mph checked by GPS. The it has a deck front to back made from 3/4 plywood with carpet and treat 2x4s. I still fly past any given V-hull and a large portion of the flat bottom boats.

My point is that by looking just the speed of the boat, you are forgetting about all the factors that allow a boat to plane properly.

I know of a guy at Piedmont (may be the one in question) who bought a new boat with the 20 hp and did the sticker switch. I also know that almost all of the tournament guys have modified motors.

I can still outrun them with totally stock equipment. SO........

WILL I BE TARGETTED AT THE LAKES FOR GOING TOO FAST FOR THE ACCEPTTED SPEED OF A 9.8 HP?


----------

